# Engine bay width



## BlackMage (May 3, 2006)

I know the S14 is a wider car in general but does anyone know if the engine bay in the S14 is any wider than the s13s and if so by home much?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The measurement is taken from the inner bolt on top of the shock towers.

S13: 963 mm
S14: 970 mm


----------

